# Seasonal Housing in Vail



## carolinasedano (Sep 20, 2008)

im carolina sedano, 21years old, ill be working in vail from december1st until march30th and ive been looking for a place in avon ,midvail eastvail ,eaglevail , but nobody has replied no even from craiglist or dailyvail SO now im not cocky at all! i can take anything from a nice studio to an extra room, share a room or a couch.

If any of you know about somebody renting a place for a cute latina non smoker,that loves snowboard, super chill, easygoing, very laid back and non intrusive,a lot of fun, but still responsable, only for the winter season
i will really appreciate the help
thanks so much


----------



## megsanole (Dec 3, 2008)

I am thinking about packing my car and heading west...to vail. have people to stay with in denver but dont know what to expect in vail. 

any thoughts on housing or anything?


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Try staying for a year, and you will have better options. 

If you are having trouble finding stuff, come out here and ask around. Also, if you haven't checked already, VailDaily.com Online News | Vail Colorado is your single best source for rentals. Oh yeah, bring your checkbook, and plan on paying some money for a room.


----------

